# Mitchell's picture thread



## mitchell123 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just say it ....WOW!joke  

Selenobrachy philippinus


Ceratogyrus Bechuanicus


Thrixopelma ockerti


Ceratogyrus Darlingi


Selenocosmia Crassipes



more too come..


----------



## asa (Aug 2, 2007)

Great looking!


----------



## mitchell123 (Aug 4, 2007)

"Some" of my more friendly and not so venomous t's  

Brachypelma boehmei(7 legs)


Slings


Avicularia Versicolor


Haplopelma Lividum(i have 8 of these "not so friendly") 3.5.0


----------



## AlainL (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi!

very nice collection, I love your selenobrachys.


----------



## mitchell123 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thx man


----------



## asa (Aug 5, 2007)

Very nice H. Lividum and A. Versicolor!


----------



## mitchell123 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thx , some more pics...


Not a t but....Phrynocephalus ornatus




Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens(only handling her for transfer too another home)


grtz Mitchell


----------



## mitchell123 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thrixopelma ockerti



Selenobrachys phillipinus



Ceratogyrus bechuanicus



Selenocosmia peerboomii LCF


----------



## fartkowski (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice pictures.
I really like the Thrixopelma ockerti. I think I may be getting one of these soon.


----------



## mitchell123 (Feb 10, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Nice pictures.
> I really like the Thrixopelma ockerti. I think I may be getting one of these soon.


I got it as a freebie


----------



## mitchell123 (Feb 22, 2008)

My T room


----------



## seanbond (Feb 22, 2008)

that selenobrachy is quite the highlight! cant wait for mine to turnout like that!


----------



## SuperRad (Feb 22, 2008)

What type of light bulb are you using in your cabinet and aquarium? How warm do they get?


----------



## mitchell123 (Feb 23, 2008)

SuperRad said:


> What type of light bulb are you using in your cabinet and aquarium? How warm do they get?



In the cabinet it's just for light. In the big terrarium i use a 60 watt normal light bulb. It gets about 26 degrees celsius in there. The dimensions of the tank are 
L x W x H     80 x 40 x 70.


----------



## mitchell123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Chilobrachys huahini



Chilobrachys andersoni


----------



## seanbond (Feb 29, 2008)

nice chilos!


----------



## mitchell123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Thx man... i think there are only a few old world species lovers here


----------



## seanbond (Mar 2, 2008)

mitchell123 said:


> Thx man... i think there are only a few old world species lovers here


burrowers are the best! gotta luv those attitudes! they wont put up with sh*T!


----------



## Arachnokid 93 (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pictures. gota love the cyaneopubescens


----------



## pedro041484 (Mar 10, 2008)

very nice gbb


----------



## mitchell123 (Jun 28, 2008)

Haplopelma albostriatum


----------



## mitchell123 (Jun 28, 2008)

Haplopelma hainanum


----------



## mitchell123 (Jun 28, 2008)

Selenocosmia sp.??


----------



## mitchell123 (Jun 28, 2008)

Selenobrachys philippinus


----------



## BoBaZ (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeeeah, I say WOW 

Great H. albostriatum


----------



## mitchell123 (Jul 10, 2008)

New camera new options  

Selenocosmia peerboomii "LCF"



Hysterocrates sp.(gigas)



Haplopelma hainanum


----------



## tinacouch (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW!!! You're H.hainanum is stunning:drool: . I have to get me one.


----------



## opticle (Jul 10, 2008)

hey mate, love your T's their hawwt, just wanted to tell you that theirs no more selenocosmia Australian species anymore. they are now placed into a new genus called phlogius. so your crassipes is a phlogius crassipes now


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jul 10, 2008)

wow nice hainanum


----------



## mitchell123 (Jul 11, 2008)

opticle said:


> hey mate, love your T's their hawwt, just wanted to tell you that theirs no more selenocosmia Australian species anymore. they are now placed into a new genus called phlogius. so your crassipes is a phlogius crassipes now



Yeah i know...sry it's a pretty old post, i can't edit it anymore.

THX all ,


----------



## seanbond (Jul 11, 2008)

MY type of collection, keep up the sick shots!


----------



## mitchell123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Haplopelma sp. Cambodia(possible longipes)


----------



## mitchell123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Selenocosmia sp. iv'e had 5 eggsacs off these all wild caught. Which off 3 were fully succesfull and are all nimf 2 now.


----------



## mitchell123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Haplopelma minax


----------



## seanbond (Sep 22, 2008)

me likee........very nice minax


----------



## seanbond (Sep 22, 2008)

hey where you located??


----------



## fartkowski (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice shots


----------



## mitchell123 (Sep 22, 2008)

Heey i'm from Holland(The Netherlands)


----------



## mitchell123 (Jan 9, 2009)

Haplopelma hainanum


----------



## mitchell123 (Jan 9, 2009)

P. crassipes


----------



## mitchell123 (Jan 9, 2009)

Ornithoctinae G sp. Orange fringed


----------



## mitchell123 (Jan 9, 2009)

Orphnaecus sp. Sipalay


----------



## mitchell123 (Jan 9, 2009)

Haplopelma minax pair, supposed to be a mating


----------



## IrishPolishman (Jan 9, 2009)

Your pictures and collection are amazing!


----------



## mitchell123 (Jan 13, 2009)

Slings from H.incei communal setup. I removed them because the tank was to dry. I will introduce them later in the enclosure.

30 slings total^^



I refreshed the enclosure...


----------



## Boanerges (Jan 13, 2009)

That boehmi is nice and bright


----------



## mitchell123 (Jan 24, 2009)

My T room


----------



## _bob_ (Jan 25, 2009)

wow it grew nice within a year


----------



## mitchell123 (Sep 6, 2009)

Chaotopelma olivaceum


----------



## mitchell123 (Sep 6, 2009)

Haplopelma schmidti sp. gold male


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 6, 2009)

Nice thread.  How bout a h incei communal update?


----------



## mitchell123 (Nov 14, 2009)

biomarine2000 said:


> Nice thread.  How bout a h incei communal update?


Last time I sold all the slings, but I will post as soon as I have new offspring.


----------



## mitchell123 (Nov 14, 2009)

Lyrognathus crotalus cocon. I discovered it 3 weeks ago.


----------

